# Secret Life of BBQ



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks ~ I'm gonna try and stay up....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 14, 2005)

TG for that DVR package. That way I can laugh at it for weeks! ... ok ok... I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2005)

I wish I would have known that yesterday.


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2005)

When does it come on again?


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Aren't we _living_ "The Secret Life of BBQ"?


----------

